# It's never a "bargain" classic



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Ahh the joy of getting a bargain 2009 machine off a GP, only to find its the dirtiest bloody thing I've ever seen! Whole thing stripped and pretty much rebuilt! I'm now testing the electric wiring whilst I wait for a new pump as the spring sheared off and killed it. All new seals and the boiler group contact resurfaced. Strangely the bolts came loose straight away. Seller had said he'd paid to get it refurbished last year. If that is the case it's the worst job I've seen, bolts dangerously loose and o rings either not replaced, removed entirely or doubled up all over! And the portafilter, looks like he's been brewing coal! Haha. A bit TLC and it'll be right as rain.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds lovely! Do you have any pictures of the clean up? I have a weird fascination with grime and the likes haha. I blame work


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's half the fun.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

Be good as new once you're done


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

The horror


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Boiler is at least clean and sorted now


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Sounds lovely! Do you have any pictures of the clean up? I have a weird fascination with grime and the likes haha. I blame work


Couple of pictures, but to be honest it was so bad I went into a frenzy and forgot to take action shots!


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Last of the Italian models too, no marks for eu or Romania


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Perhaps he was trying to create authentic high street coffee or he just had shitty taste in coffee.


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Boiler done, case cleaned, electrics tested and passed, waiting for a replacement pump and then it's ready to go! Another one saved from the scrap pile.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Coming along nicely:good:


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

good to see a quality refurb thread - well done - if your retentive like me you could have fun re finishing the case to remove the scratches.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Good save


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

But Ronaldo scores on the rebound


----------

